# Computer Engineer looking into Mexico



## anndruu12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello Expats. I am a 26 year old computer engineer from the US. My wife is originally from Mexico, and is still a citizen and we have been discussing a possible future move to Mexico to be closer to her family. Since she is still a Mexican national, we would attempt my visa process through our marriage. My biggest question I can't seem to find too much information about is job prospects for me. As I said, I am a computer engineer / embedded programmer with 3 years experience in government work. 

We have spent some time throughout Mexico, mostly in DF. I have also been in Guadalajara which I loved and understand is a big technology hub for Mexico. I didn't know if anyone had any ideas about how hiring is in Guadalajara or maybe Santa Fe, when it comes to my field. I understand pay is lower and those factors. I'm just more interested in job prospects. I speak Spanish at probably just below a conversational level, but I would be as close to fluent as possible before the move. 

Any advice or information is greatly appreciated. If I have left any necessary information out, I will be happy to provide it. Thanks so much.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

anndruu12 said:


> Hello Expats. I am a 26 year old computer engineer from the US. My wife is originally from Mexico, and is still a citizen and we have been discussing a possible future move to Mexico to be closer to her family. Since she is still a Mexican national, we would attempt my visa process through our marriage. My biggest question I can't seem to find too much information about is job prospects for me. As I said, I am a computer engineer / embedded programmer with 3 years experience in government work.
> 
> We have spent some time throughout Mexico, mostly in DF. I have also been in Guadalajara which I loved and understand is a big technology hub for Mexico. I didn't know if anyone had any ideas about how hiring is in Guadalajara or maybe Santa Fe, when it comes to my field. I understand pay is lower and those factors. I'm just more interested in job prospects. I speak Spanish at probably just below a conversational level, but I would be as close to fluent as possible before the move.
> 
> Any advice or information is greatly appreciated. If I have left any necessary information out, I will be happy to provide it. Thanks so much.


I would research international companies in areas that you prefer. You would have a lot to offer and would probably easily fit your level of Spanish.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Computer Engineer working in Mexico*

Hi Anndruu12;

I have a different take on it for you, which I think once you read the description below - I think you will agree would be better for you to persue.

There are ton's of computer professionals in Mexico. So, it will be hard for you to obtain your working Visa because of that. But, there are several other avenues to persue.

1.) You can invest in starting up your own business. Formally set up with licenses for the City you settle in with a Tax ID with Hacienda, the whole thing. Don't need a special Visa for owning your own business, just what ever you qualify (Visa wise) with "lucrativa" part of it. You can do computer repair, as you get aquainted with the local businesses you can approach them to write programs to make their business more profitable. You will make more than double the income doing this, than working for someone else.

2.) You can approach Boeing and Bell Hellicopter at the HQ's in USA and talk to the Program Mgrs. that are relocating new Aircraft Plants to Queretaro, Queretaro. Especially with your Govt. background, they'd probably love to have you and maybe at a Management Level - with the offer to relocate to Queretaro. They can sponsor you for a working Visa, spelling out your specific experience in interfacing with US Govt. requirements,(that I'm sure is very rare here in Mexico). I know DoD experience is like a whole different Universe.

3.) Teach at one of the Universities. There are ton's of new Universities springing up all over Mexico. Your programming skills - in English, with your experience if you have a Degree would probably land you a position. Contact Institute Technological de Moterrey (starting at the top) and go down from there. To give you an idea our town here in Tepic of about the size of Albequerque N.M. has like seven Universities.

I hope this helps. I was a Sr. Network Engineer, Project Manager, Sr. Design Mgr. for Networks, Protocol Analyst and Technical Trainer in USA and other parts of the World. Among other careers.


----------



## anndruu12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I had no idea Boeing and Bell worked down in Mexico. I'll take a look at that. Also, worth mentioning. With my marrying a Mexican national, I don't anticipate using the company as a visa sponsor. I'll look more into that as well.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Computer Engineer*

Hi Anndruu12;

It was announced earlier this year along with a Canadian Aircraft Mfg. putting plants in Queretaro. It's all part of the new North American Union, putting Canada, USA and Mexico together. It will be easier (in a few years) for citizens of all 3 countries to work back and forth across this union - but not there yet.

Yea, I guess, they're trying to make Queretaro a subset Aerspace Center? Nice city, nice climate
and close to a lot of other important cities in Mexico.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Anndruu12;
> 
> It was announced earlier this year along with a Canadian Aircraft Mfg. putting plants in Queretaro. It's all part of the new North American Union, putting Canada, USA and Mexico together. It will be easier (in a few years) for citizens of all 3 countries to work back and forth across this union - but not there yet.
> 
> ...


There was an article about the economic growth of MX in The Economist, reprinted in the business section of my local paper.

They note that MX is a top producer of flat screen TVs, that they are rising rapidly in automotive exports, and have a goal of becoming a major exporter of aeronautics, as well.

Looks like you may have your choice of employers to contact.

Also, look around this site. Many of the questions have to do with engineers/managers being transferred from the US or Canada to MX, and wondering about neighborhoods and schools.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you can't get placed in Mexico with a US company before you leave be prepared to work in the family business or teach English and look for a job while here. Also check with a Consulate as getting a resident visa "in Mexico" for the first time is not as easy as before


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi,
I am also a computer engineer and live and work in Querétaro. There is a demand here for qualified personel, but it may be hard for you to get in, especially if there is a Mexican who has the same qualifications as you. Also the pay would be good by Mexico standards, but much much less than what you would make in the U.S.
Have you looked into getting a job that allows you to telecommute? Or maybe picking up some work for clients in the U.S. If you do this you can make enough in 3 months to live in Mexico for the rest of the year. 
The final option is that you can start an online business if you know how. 

Good luck.


----------

